# Aufrüsten oder Neukauf



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hi liebe PCGH Community,
mein PC-System ist zu lahm geworden und ich denke jetzt an neue Komponenten.
Hier mein System:
CPU: Intel I5-650
GPU: ATI Radeon HD5570 1GB
RAM: 4GB Samsung DDR3 PC3-8500F(533MHz)
Mainboard: Intel H57
OS: Windows 7 64bit
Monitor: Samsung S22B350

Kann man hier noch aufrüsten oder sollte man einen kompletten Neukauf in Betracht ziehen?
Ich habe da an eine Radeon HD7790, +4GB Arbeitsspeicher und eine Sandisk SSD 32GB readycache gedacht.
Bei Neukauf habe ich an das hier gedacht PCGH High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2 W7HP64 .


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. Juni 2013)

Willkommen.

Was wird mit dem pc gemacht?
Wenn games gezockt werden welche?
Das wäre noch wichtig.

Mfg


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hi, - wobei konkret ist dir dein Sys zu lahm, - beim Arbeiten oder beim Zocken? Welche Programme/Spiele? Welche Auflösung nutzt dein Monitor?
- Greetz -


----------



## Legacyy (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hi und Willkommen.
Bitte beantworte doch mal die Fragen von hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html

Dann können wir dir was schönes zusammenstellen.



jack56 schrieb:


> Bei Neukauf habe ich an das hier gedacht  PCGH  High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition V2 W7HP64 .


 Das ist Überteuerter Mist, das bekommste schon für 800€...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Was hast du mit dem Rechner vor? Eine 32GB SSD ist sinnfrei, entweder richtig wie zb eine Samsung 840 128GB oder es bleiben lassen. In deinem Falle wenn zocken ein wichtiger Grund wäre, müsste auch die CPU getauscht werden da ein 2 Kerner schon eher auf dem Abstellgleis steht. Ich würde da wirklich einen Neubau ins Auge fassen aber nicht den Fertig PC, und der Ivy ist ja auch schon überholt. Was willst du generell ausgeben, was alles damit machen? Dann könnte man die Teile selber suchen und falls nötig bauen lassen


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Kann man hier noch aufrüsten oder sollte man einen kompletten Neukauf in Betracht ziehen?


 
Du könntest dir einen gebrauchten i5 750 kaufen und die Grafikkarte erneuern. 
Dann reicht das schon wieder.
Welches Netzteil ist denn drin?


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

Internet, Videobearbeitung und Games zocken.
Games: Diablo 3, Resident Evil 6, Starcraft 2, Hitman Absolution, Counter Strike GO, Call of Duty MW3, Far Cry 3,, GTA5, Witcher 3, Assassins Creed 4, Battlefield 4.
So ich hoffe das reicht.



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Hi, - wobei konkret ist dir dein Sys zu lahm, - beim Arbeiten oder beim Zocken? Welche Programme/Spiele? Welche Auflösung nutzt dein Monitor?
> - Greetz -



Bei Diablo 3.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du könntest dir einen gebrauchten i5 750 kaufen und die Grafikkarte erneuern.
> Dann reicht das schon wieder.
> Welches Netzteil ist denn drin?



280W Netzteil
Welche Graka denn?

Reicht das bis hierhin?


----------



## BlackCarlos (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ist 280 Watt ein Schreibfehler?


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2013)

jack56 schrieb:


> 280W Netzteil


Das sagt fast nichts aus. Mach doch mal ein Foto vom Netzteilaufkleber.

Editoppelposts bitte vermeiden


----------



## BlackCarlos (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Internet, Videobearbeitung und Games zocken.
> Games: Diablo 3, Resident Evil 6, Starcraft 2, Hitman Absolution, Counter Strike GO, Call of Duty MW3, Far Cry 3,, GTA5, Witcher 3, Assassins Creed 4, Battlefield 4.
> So ich hoffe das reicht.



Battlefield 4 mit deinem PC???
Und Ich hab schon gedacht das mein PC das nicht mehr schafft.........


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

BlackCarlos schrieb:


> Battlefield 4 mit deinem PC???
> Und Ich hab schon gedacht das mein PC das nicht mehr schafft.........


Ja was soll ich den jetzt machen?



ich111 schrieb:


> Das sagt fast nichts aus. Mach doch mal ein Foto vom Netzteilaufkleber.
> 
> Editoppelposts bitte vermeiden


Ja, hab vergessen das ich mir noch ein 530W Netzteil holen wollte, sorry.
Mir ist schon bewusst das 280W zu wenig sind.


----------



## BlackCarlos (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Also ein NT,
Eine Neue Graka,
& 4 GB Ram

Wie hoch ist denn dein BUDGET derzeit für Neue PC Teile?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



BlackCarlos schrieb:


> Also ein NT,
> Eine Neue Graka,
> & 4 GB Ram
> 
> Wie hoch ist denn dein BUDGET derzeit für Neue PC Teile?



Dazu dann noch die CPU, sein Dual Core reißt da nix mehr. Komplett den Rechner ersetzen wäre wohl sinnvoller. Das Gehäuse wäre mal ganz interessant


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



BlackCarlos schrieb:


> Also ein NT,
> Eine Neue Graka,
> & 4 GB Ram
> 
> Wie hoch ist denn dein BUDGET derzeit für Neue PC Teile?



350€ für Neuteile
1000€ für komplett neues PC-System


----------



## BlackCarlos (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> 350€ für Neuteile
> 1000€ für komplett neues PC-System



Nur 350 Euro für Neuteile,aber nen 1000er für nen Komplett Rechner???


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dazu dann noch die CPU, sein Dual Core reißt da nix mehr. Komplett den Rechner ersetzen wäre wohl sinnvoller. Das Gehäuse wäre mal ganz interessant



Also du meinst, ein komplett neues System?
Das hab ich mir auch schon fast gedacht als ich die 3DMark Tests durchgeführt habe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Jepp, wenn man bedenkt CPU, NT, Graka und RAM Aufrüstung und möglicherweise sogar ein anderes Gehäuse würde es schon eher Sinn machen. Den Altrechner könnte man ja noch verkaufen


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast oder siehst, deinen jetzigen PC komplett gebraucht zu verkaufen, wäre eine Neuanschaffung deutlich vorzuziehen. - Denn einen erheblich 
stärkeren PC bekommst du hier von uns auch für 800€ oder darunter zusammengestellt.


----------



## BlackCarlos (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jepp, wenn man bedenkt CPU, NT, Graka und RAM Aufrüstung und möglicherweise sogar ein anderes Gehäuse würde es schon eher Sinn machen. Den Altrechner könnte man ja noch verkaufen



Meinste Er sollter nen Komplettrechner holen?
Ich finde fast nie was zu deren MAINBOARDS im Netz dazu!
Geschweige denn NT


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Nein, natürlich nicht. Hatte es ja schon im 1. Post beim Namen genannt


----------



## BlackCarlos (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht. Hatte es ja schon im 1. Post beim Namen genannt


 
Er meinte aber entweder 350 Euro für Neue Teile & nen 1000er für nen Komplettrechner!!!
Die Aussage ist mir doch etwas Schleierhaft........


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

So.Ok.
Dann wären wir jetzt bei komplett neues PC-System.
Mir wäre ein Komplett-PC lieber, aber man kann ja auf diversen Seiten PC-Systeme zusammenstellen, das ginge dann auch.
Ich möchte ein PC-System haben das von der Leistung her für die nächsten 2, 3 Jahre fit ist.
Budget 1000€
Billiger geht auch.


----------



## BlackCarlos (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> So.Ok.
> Dann wären wir jetzt bei komplett neues PC-System.
> Mir wäre ein Komplett-PC lieber, aber man kann ja auf diversen Seiten PC-Systeme zusammenstellen, das ginge dann auch.
> Ich möchte ein PC-System haben das von der Leistung her für die nächsten 2, 3 Jahre fit ist.
> Budget 1000€



Das klingt doch schon besser das Wir Vorschläge zum zustellen machen könnten!


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Wir können dir hier einen PC für dein Budget so zusammenstellen, daß du den zB. bei Hardwareversand komplett zusammengebaut beziehen kannst;
- Rechner Zusammenbau 20€


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Dann Hopp Hopp ausfüllen


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Wir können dir hier einen PC für dein Budget so zusammenstellen, daß du den zB. bei Hardwareversand komplett zusammengebaut beziehen kannst;
> - Rechner Zusammenbau 20€


 
Das wär super.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hier bitteschön https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2206308438c2ce5426a513725fbc90bae896a0d80b6b5
So jetzt alles perfekt.
Mit diesem System hättest du einige Jahre deine Ruhe, habe dir auch ein WLAN Stick dazu gepackt und ne SSD, zur Not kannste die beiden Teile weglassen und bei bedarf einfach Nachrüsten.
Haste keinen Kollegen der Zusammenbauen kann oder in der Nähe nen PC Laden ders günstig macht?
Eventuell wohnt auch wer in deiner Nähe ausm Forum der dir Helfen könnte, es gibt hier eine Liste mit freiwilligen Helfern, frag mich aber nicht nach dem link grad, denke den postet ein netter user gleich hier


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

So jetzt kommt Kurt, ähh der Ernst:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

    Max. 1000Euro

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw.? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)

Maus und Tastatur

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

Nein

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Eigenbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

Ja. 1920x1080

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

Videobearbeitung, D3, GTA5, BF4, Witcher 3

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

nein

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

Sollte für die nächsten 2, 3 Jahre für alles herhalten können.
Zukünftiges Aufrüsten würde ich auch in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Warum den USB Stick?

OK ohne OC würde dieser  Intel Core i5-4570 reichen mit diesem Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3. Beim Kühler würde dann der Thermalright True Spirit 120 M bequem reichen wenn auch schon etwas Overdressed


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Den kann er sich rauseditieren falls der nicht gebraucht wird. Poste mal bitte den Zusammenbau Helfer link bitte Dr.
Ach und Jack, ich habe dir ein übertaktbares System zusammen gestellt, weils einfach besser ist und länger hält bzw länger Top Leistung liefert, diese Option sollte man sich immer offen lassen, zumal übertakten mittlerweile in Sekunden erledigt ist. 
Ist wirklich sinnvoller wenn man Jahrelang ein System behalten will. Zögert also einen eventuellen Neukauf um 1-2 Jahre raus + es ist besser beim Verkaufen später.


----------



## BlackCarlos (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

Wie wäre es denn so?
Fehlt zwar Maus & Tastatur , aber ist doch sonst OKAY oder?

Und nein ,Ich empfehle hier nicht AMD Chips,da Er schon Intel im jetzigen PC hat!!!


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Sieht nice aus Carlos...der leere Warenkorb^^


----------



## BlackCarlos (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Duvar schrieb:


> Sieht nice aus Carlos...der leere Warenkorb^^


Er zeigt aber bei Mir alles an wenn Ich auf die Seite geh,VERDAMMT


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Sorry, aber könntet ihr mir nochmal einen für 800€ erstellen.
Das System für 1000€ ist mir etwas zuviel des guten.
Hab ja auch erwähnt das weniger als 1000€ auch geht.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hast du oben auf veröffentlichen geklickt im warenkorb und dann auf link kopieren geklickt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Duvar schrieb:


> Poste mal bitte den Zusammenbau Helfer link bitte Dr.


 
Suchfunktionen aufgebraucht? Ich bin ja nicht so, hier sind die helfenden Elfen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackCarlos (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Duvar schrieb:


> Hast du oben auf veröffentlichen geklickt im warenkorb und dann auf link kopieren geklickt?



So besser?
Merkzettel - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Suchfunktionen aufgebraucht? Ich bin ja nicht so, hier sind die helfenden Elfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Der Link ist nichts für mich.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Danke Doc.
So hier mal das System 100€ günstiger mit der Option des übertaktens. https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d417cbe5be3696dab85c15929a4e65425012b6e39d
und hier ohne Übertaktungsoption, geht auch günstiger, als nächstes müsste ich bei der Grafikkarte am Preis sägen. https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220061a7a596bb34dd4509d26abbacaf77ca0aa450e65

@ Carlos: Nein man sieht auch da nix, geh zu deinem erstellten Warenkorb und oben steht klein veröffentlichen, da klickst du drauf und dann erscheint rechts daneben: "Link kopieren"
Da klickst du einmal drauf und kannst es dann per rechtsklick hier im Forum einfügen.


Noch günstiger ohne Übertaktung https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220165dc2d6532890384221dae1fbf5ed84c1ff13c665
mit Übertaktung https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220e7a99306100401974afbafa1b1bdc1f152db2551c6


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Duvar schrieb:


> Danke Doc.
> So hier mal das System 100€ günstiger mit der Option des übertaktens. https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d417cbe5be3696dab85c15929a4e65425012b6e39d
> und hier ohne Übertaktungsoption, geht auch günstiger, als nächstes müsste ich bei der Grafikkarte am Preis sägen. https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d3ec0b2608d214ea0c5f7e30461fb34013027e8466
> 
> ...



Das ist extrem High-End.
Was bekomm ich den für 800€?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Füge in die jetzige Liste von Duvar einfach die Komponenten ein die ich erwähnte, dann wäre man schon ein Stück weiter unten vom Preis


----------



## Legacyy (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Duvar schrieb:


> und hier ohne Übertaktungsoption, geht auch günstiger, als nächstes müsste ich bei der Grafikkarte am Preis sägen. https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d3ec0b2608d214ea0c5f7e30461fb34013027e8466


 Die Konfig sieht gut aus 

Wenn am Preis noch was gemacht werden muss, dann würd ich den Kühler rausschmeißen, den brauch man bei dem 4570 net.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ich habs mal bearbeitet, Jack bei den links musst du jedesmal nach dem anschauen die Liste löschen sonst zeigt der dir immer die selbe Liste an, nur zur Info.
Die 5 links die ich gepostet hab, beginnen bei 727€ und die teuerste kostet 1050€ rum. Such dir also deinem Budget entsprechend was aus.
Anmerkung: Bei den Zusammenstellungen ohne Übertaktung habe ich keinen CPU Kühler hinzugefügt, denke da reicht der Boxed Kühler.
Edit: Thx Legacyy, aber das hatte ich schon bearbeitet gehabt mit dem Kühler.


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

@duvar
die neueste Zusammenstellung für 866€ find ich super
werd mir das wohl so wies im Warenkorb ist auch holen

könntest du denn nochmal an der Grafikkarte schrauben?

würde mich interessieren welche Graka du mir vorschlägst

ups sorry hab deinen letzten Post übersehen

das wärs dann bis hierhin

danke an alle


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Die 866€ Zusammenstellung ist falsch, schau die links in meinem post an, Legacyy hat das direkt zitiert, während ich noch dabei war was zu ändern dort^^
Normalerweise muss die so aussehen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2200587cfc82cf45738e2e6b780f8921204a64a67baec#
Wären 829€, sollte also passen.
Kein Thema und viel Spaß mit dem Rechenschieber.


----------



## Legacyy (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Die Konfig für 830€ sieht perfekt aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Die Konfig für 830€ sieht perfekt aus
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du meinst die Konfig für 830€ ist perfekt
Soll ich mir die jetzt ohne wenn und aber kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Das kannst du dir so kaufen. Ist völlig i.O.


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

Ok. Es steht fest.
Werde mir das System für 830€ holen.

Danke nochmal an alle. 

Hab' noch 'ne Frage zur Konfig. für 830€.
Ist das 450W Netzteil wirklich ausreichend?

Und ich würde mir anstatt der GeForceGTX770, die RadeonHD7950 holen, da die mir von der Rechenleistung her völlig ausreicht.
Was spricht dafür und was spricht dagegen?
Wenn ich die nächsten 2 Jahre ohne Probs gamen will.
Könnte auch nach einem Jahr mit 'ner besseren Grafikkarte nachrüsten.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Das Netzteil reicht sogar für eine GTX Titan.

Du kannst dir die AMD kaufen. Das ist ja kein thema.
Ende des Jahres sollte AMD mit der neuen Generation kommen. Schätze ich zumindest.


----------



## Duvar (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

450 Watt Netzteil von beQuiet reicht locker aus und bezüglich der Grafikkarte, schau dir mal die Unterschiede an in den games Palit GeForce GTX 770 Jetstream review - DX11: Far Cry 3
Klick dich da durch die ganzen Spielebenchmarks.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ja, das 450 Watt reicht dicke. Damit könntest Du auch alles übertakten was geht, und das Netzteil würde lächeln .

Eine von diesen : Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 V2, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHV2), PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7950 3GBD5-2DHPP) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist eine sehr gute Idee. Habe selbst eine 7950 und kann logischerweise alles damit äusserst cremig zocken.

Wenn eine 7950 mal nicht mehr kann, spielst Du mit einer GTX770 auch nur noch Schach .

Wenn die dir in 2-3 Jahren zu langsam wird, rüstest Du einfach eine neue AMD 9xxx oder GTX9xx nach


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Passt alles soweit, kannst einkaufen. Dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Duvar schrieb:


> 450 Watt Netzteil von beQuiet reicht locker aus und bezüglich der Grafikkarte, schau dir mal die Unterschiede an in den games Palit GeForce GTX 770 Jetstream review - DX11: Far Cry 3
> Klick dich da durch die ganzen Spielebenchmarks.



Super. Danke für den Link.
Werde mir die Palit holen.
Die 50€ mehr ist sie definitiv wert.
OK. Dann bleibst bei der 830€ Konfig.

Und danke für die Antworten wegen des Netzteils.

Damit wär der Thread beendet.

Einen schönen Abend wünsch euch noch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Da hast wenigstens mehr Freude dran anstatt dem ursprünglichen Fertig PC


----------



## jack56 (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ja, das stimmt. Hast völlig recht^^


----------



## jack56 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hallo,
ich habe den Thread ja gestern als beendet erklärt.
Aber es geht ein wenig weiter...

So sieht meine aktuelle Zusammenstellung aus https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22030578b0e2be38e0d81b5a2e78cb35dfb8e6e8a2910
Ohne Zubehör fürs erste.

Ich habe die CPU getauscht, weil ich im FutureMark HardwareChannel festgestellt habe das die i5-4570 ein 3DMarkPhysicsScore von '3950' hat, damit auf Platz 97 in der FullList landet und sogar schlechter als manch ältere CPUs abschneidet.8|
Die i5-4670 bringt es auf '6570' Punkte, liegt damit im guten Durschnitt und belegt Platz 23.
Allerdings sehe ich hier Intel Core i5-4570 vs i5-4670
das es nur einen minimalen Unterschied gibt.
???

Und ich habe anstatt der GTX770, die HD7950 genommen.
Bin mir aber noch unschlüssig, vielleicht wird's doch die GTX770, wegen FXAA und TXAA.

So wie die Zusammenstellung jetzt ist möchte ich es mir demnächst kaufen.


Also ich schwanke jetzt noch zwischen i5-4570 und i5-4670.

Gibt es irgendwelche gravierenden Unterschiede zwischen den Prozessoren?

Oh ich hab schon welche gefunden siehe hier
Intel Core i5-4670 - Games
Intel Core i5-4570 - Games

Dann werde ich mir die i5-4670 holen.

Noch eine Frage, weil ich noch so ein noob bin.

Kann ich mir das System wies im Warenkorb ist ohne Bedenken kaufen?
Wenn ich die nächsten 1 bis 2 Jahre ohne Probleme die neuesten Spiele spielen will, Aufrüsten mit einbezogen.

Mein Hauptaugenmerk lag auch teils bei den kommenden PS4 und XBoxOne Spielen, die ja teilweise auch für den PC erscheinen werden.


----------



## Erok (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Grafikkarte schau Dir mal noch die GTX 670 für 278 Euro an : https://geizhals.de/point-of-view-g...arged-dual-fan-tgt-670-a2-2-uc-d-a844695.html

Da die 7950 gerade auch bei 276 Euro ist, wäre die GTX 670 eher zu empfehlen für die 2 Euro Aufpreis 

Sonst passt das soweit zusammen 

Bei dem Budget könntest Du aber auch über ein AMD-System nachdenken mit einem FX 6300. Da wäre dann eine GTX 770 oder eine AMD 7970 drin bei ca 800 Euro Budget 

Greetz Erok


----------



## jack56 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hmm...ja die GTX670 gefällt mir  sogar sehr.
Werde drüber nachdenken.

Dann wär's das endgültig.
Bin happy.

Werd's mir so wie's jetzt im Warenkorb ist holen, oder mit 'ner GTX770 oder GTX670, mal sehen.


----------



## jack56 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hi, ich bin's nochmal.
Hab den PC noch nicht gekauft.
Und ich hab nochmal was an der Konfig geändert.
Im Moment sieht's so aus
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220b7e9e5dbc3beba813fd598c5f0c14154d47a78ced8
Ich möchte noch wissen ob der Boxed Kühler vom 4670er reicht und ob andere CPU-Kühler dem Intel-Kühler vorzuziehen sind, wegen Lautstärke und z.B. Haltbarkeit etc..
Und reicht 1x ein 120mm Lüfter zusätzlich zum vorinstalliertem Lüfter vom Bitfenix Shinobi.

Was sagt ihr zu meiner Konfig, kann man noch was verbessern?

P.S.: War natürlich blöd den Thread als beendet zu erklären. Aber wenn jemand einem eine absolute Kaufempfehlung gibt und man selber eher ein Computer-Laie ist dann kann es zu so etwas kommen. Und, naja, im nachhinein stellt sich dann heraus dass das System doch nicht optimal ist.


----------



## Erok (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Am Netzteil kannste nochmal 20 Euro sparen  Da reicht das 400 Watt E9 : 400 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold

Und ja, der CPU-Kühler reicht locker aus, da Du ja nicht übertakten kannst. 

Und nein, ein  Lüfter reicht fürs Shinobi Core nicht. Da sind keine Lüfter eingebaut. Da brauchst Du 2 Lüfter insgesamt, einen für die Front, und einen für hinten zum  die warme Luft raus blasen.

Greetz Erok


----------



## jack56 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Da ich in Zukunft aufrüsten will, brauche ich ein 500W NT.
Sagt mir jedenfalls der PSU Calculator.

Aha, 2 Lüfter, ok. Stimmt, da ist keiner vorinstalliert. Mein Fehler.

Dann einfach zwei 120mm Lüfter, richtig?

Und wie ist das mit den Intel-Kühlern von der Qualität her?
Hab z.B. gelesen das Intel-Kühler laut sein sollen und rattern.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Da ich in Zukunft aufrüsten will, brauche ich ein 500W NT.
> Sagt mir jedenfalls der PSU Calculator.
> 
> Aha, 2 Lüfter, ok. Stimmt, da ist keiner vorinstalliert. Mein Fehler.
> ...


 
vergiss die netzteilrechner. 400 watt reichen. auch für spätere aufrüstung, sofern kein fx 9570 mit asus ares hd 7990 rein soll


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Die Kalkulatoren kannst Du alle in der Pfeife rauchen. Das E9 400 Watt reicht dicke, wie Erok schon schrieb .

Empfehlenswerte Lüfter : Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12), Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L), be quiet! Silent Wings Pure 120mm (BL043), be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 Low-Speed 120mm (T12025-LR-2/BL053), Enermax T.

Die boxed Kühler von Intel sind nicht schlecht und reichen auch, etwas leiser und kühler wäre aber z.B. dieser : Cooler Master Hyper T4 (RR-T4-18PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## jack56 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ich bleibe vorsichtshalber bei 500W.

@pc-nutzer
Warum hast du ein 580W NT drin?


----------



## jack56 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hab den CPU-Kühler mit reingeschmissen. Leiser ist auf jeden Fall besser.

Bei den Lüftern muss ich mir noch einen aussuchen.
Sind den die 'be quiet! Silent Wings 2' nicht zu empfehlen und warum?


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Dann nimm dieses Netzteil : be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Natürlich sind die "Silent Wings 2" empfehlenswert, sogar sehr, deutlich günstiger und auch unhörbar wären aber diese : Produktvergleich Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12), Scythe Slip Stream 120 800rpm (SY1225SL12L), be quiet! Silent Wings Pure 120mm (BL043), Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 120x120x25mm, 800-1500rpm, 63.83-121.05m³/h, 10


----------



## jack56 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ich hau die Scythe Slip Stream mit rein.

Ich warte noch bis die GTX760 beim PSU Calculator anwählbar ist, und dann schau ich nochmal welches Netzteil ich nehmen werde.


----------



## jack56 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Dann sähe es fürs erste so aus
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220f7bfc4159f753849b5a6bd1e1f7d4217b7a96e60ea


----------



## Rosigatton (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Der komplette Rechner wird unter Last keine 300 Watt aus der Dose ziehen. Selbst das BeQuiet E9 400 Watt würde dicke reichen, auch wenn Du noch 10 SSDs oder HDDs nachrüsten würdest.

Wenn wir dir sagen das die Kalkulatoren nix taugen und das E9 CM 480 Watt absolut reicht, kannst Du uns das ruhig glauben.


----------



## jack56 (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ich werde darüber nachdenken.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Das vorgeschlagene be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 ab €83,48  hat 456 Watt bei 12V Combined Power und eine Effizienz von 93 %.
Ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.31  ab €67,86  hat an Combined Power 12V  432 Watt u. auch 93% Effizienz.

Eine GTX 760 kommt auf etwa 165/170W unter höchster Spielelast. Geforce GTX 760 im Test: Neuer Stern am Preis-/Leistungshimmel?

Es reicht also locker um einen Stromfresser wie die HD7970 mit max. ~255W Gamelast zu versorgen.

Das kann ein vom PSU Calculator für gut befundenes angebliches 600W Netzteil von MS-Tech, LC Power nicht dauerhaft. 

Da gibts serienweise Modelle wo zB. 600W u. mehr draufsteht und bei Messungen nur magere ~ 300W an 12V herauskommen, 
die auch noch wenig bis kaum abgesichert sind.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ok.
Ich habe das Netzteil getauscht, 20W mehr o. weniger, ist in Ordnung.
Das 500W und das 480W NT haben außerdem beide eine max.power von 550W und die restlichen Daten sind identisch.
Daher nehme ich das von euch vorgeschlagene 480W NT mit CM  .

Und das Gehäuse wurde getauscht, sind schon 2 Lüfter vorinstalliert.
Das klare Sichtfenster find ich einfach besser.

So müsste dann alles passen https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220ecbc7ed054b8e7524dd54557b7d3079acbda406846


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Gut  schaut´s aus.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ok. So wie's jetzt ist kann es bleiben.
Bestellt wird in ca. 1nem Monat.
Vielleicht ändert sich bis dahin noch was.
Aber Fragezeichen sind keine mehr vorhanden.


----------



## jack56 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hallo,
ich werde anstatt bei mindfactory, bei hardwareversand bestellen.
Jetzt habe ich bei hardwareversand die selben Komponenten im Warenkorb. hwv führt allerdings keine Crucial Arbeitsspeicher,
also habe ich die Corsair Vengeance Low Profile genommen. Passen die zum System?
Und ich hab den CPU-Kühler weggelassen, ich werde erst mal den Boxed-Kühler von Intel testen. Wenn der mich nervt kann ich ihn immer noch austauschen. Und dann habe ich noch das Gehäuse gegen ein Fractal Define R4 getauscht.
Hoffe man kann den Warenkorb sehen
hardwareversand.de - Mein Warenkorb
oder hier einmal so wies auch bei hwv ist
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220bdf8544e250550868947065c07b3f44964d10acd6c


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ja, die Vengeance LP 1600er mit 1,5V passen. Im HWV-Warebkorb sehe ich ein AMD FX System; was wird bestellt, die Intel Konfig wie bei Mindfactory zu sehen?


----------



## jack56 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ja, so wie bei Mindfactory, eine Intel Konfig.


----------



## jack56 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Es passt ja anscheinend alles.
Dann wird's so bestellt.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

ja die Corsiar ist genau so gut, und die gehäuse ist schallgedämmt , die ist sehr gut, machst du nichts falsch


----------



## jack56 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> ja die Corsiar ist genau so gut, und die gehäuse ist schallgedämmt , die ist sehr gut, machst du nichts falsch


danke


----------



## jack56 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hallo mal wieder
ich hab jetzt nochens die Graka getauscht, gegen diese Produktvergleich Inno3D GeForce GTX 760 HerculeZ 2000s, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (N760-3SDN-E5DSX) | Geizhals Deutschland
Die gefällt mir, weil sie so klein ist und herausnehmbare Lüfter hat. Und der Preis ist auch verlockend.
Was dagegen einzuwenden und warum?
Finde leider keine Tests oder ähnliches zu der Grafikkarte.
Davor war übrigens die drin http://geizhals.de/?cmp=967144

Toll, wenn man die beiden bei Geizhals vergleicht, sieht man das die Palit etwas höher getaktet ist und mehr Rechenleistung hat. 
Ist das denn alles?

Hier nochmal die aktuelle konfig https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220d717b1b39d6c5d4033ec57689953e34608de471452


----------



## jack56 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hallo? Keiner da?
Wo sind denn die Elfen und Engel die gerne helfen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Juli 2013)

Wir mussten das erstmal wirken lassen  
Sieht aber gut aus. Aber ich würde den i5 4570 nehmen


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Joa, kannst Du so kaufen 

Wat is denn mit CPU-Kühler ? Ich würde wenigstens diesen hier mitbestellen : CoolerMaster Hyper T4 CPU-Kühler - 120mm - Hardware,

Und wie unser pc-nutzer meint, der 4570 reicht, merkst keinen Unterschied .


----------



## jack56 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ich habe die 4570 und 4670 schon verglichen und bleibe bei der 4670.
Ja, also, heute merkt man denk ich kein Unterschied, aber in einem Jahr mit Sicherheit.

Wegen dem CPU-Kühler, ich werde den Boxed Kühler erst mal testen, wenn der mich stört tausch ich ihn aus.


----------



## jack56 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

OK?
Oder erklärt mir mal bitte warum da kein Unterschied ist.
Und habe ich recht damit, das es in einem Jahr schon einen Unterschied geben wird?

Ich habe hier einen Unterschied gefunden http://community.futuremark.com/hardware/cpu/Intel+Core+i5-4570/games
http://community.futuremark.com/hardware/cpu/Intel+Core+i5-4670/games


----------



## jack56 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hab nochmal fast alles geändert, nachdem ich mich nachgiebig informiert habe
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Werde anstatt die roten, die orangen G.Skill Ares nehmen
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill Ares PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24

Werde auch bei HWV bestellen, dort kostet alles insgesamt 895€ mit Zusammenbau

Ach ja, den CPU-Kühler werde nachbestellen und zwar diesen Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich denke den kann ich mir fürs erste sparen, da ich ja nicht gleich übertakten muss.
Da können die von HWV den Boxed-Kühler fürs erste einbauen.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Deine Wunschliste funzt net  .

Welche Farbe die Ares haben, ist völlig latte.


----------



## jack56 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Deine Wunschliste funzt net  .


mist


----------



## jack56 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Geht denn das?
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Jou, geht .

Soweit sehr gut, aber den 4670K nimmt man nur, wenn man auch übertakten will.

Ich meine, das funzt bei Haswell auch mit den H87 Boards. Dann bräuchtest Du aber ganz klar noch einen von diesen Kühlern : Produktvergleich EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094), Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057), Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition | Geizhals EU

Haswell-Overclocking ist mit dem H87- und B85-Chipsatz möglich


----------



## jack56 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ja ich möchte auch übertakten.
Deswegen den 4670k und das H87 Fatal1ty  Mainboard.

Das ich, wenn ich übertakten will, einen dieser Kühler brauche, ist mir klar und ich habe mich schon für den HR-02 Macho Rev. A entschieden.
Nur dachte ich mir, das übertakten nicht gleich nötig ist, erst in 'nem Jahr, oder so. Oder?
So sollen die von HWV erst mal den Boxed-Kühler einbauen und ich rüste in ein paar Monaten nach.

Wenn ich bei HWV mit extra Kühler bestell, kommt fast dass selbe raus.
Die können den nicht sofort einbauen wegen Bruchgefahr.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Juli 2013)

Der macho ist für heizwell nur bis ~ 4,2ghz ausreichen, deshalb würde ich den ekl k2 oder silver arrow nehmen. Oder, wenn er erscheint den ekl everest


----------



## jack56 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Der macho ist für heizwell nur bis ~ 4,2ghz ausreichen, deshalb würde ich den ekl k2 oder silver arrow nehmen. Oder, wenn er erscheint den ekl everest


 
ok danke


----------



## Rosigatton (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hier noch ein paar Worte zum Thema von unseren über alles geschätzten Kumpels Thresh und facehugger : 

Woher weißt du das? Man soll nicht immer pauschalisieren, nicht jede CPU brauch für einen bestimmten Takt ne abnormale Spannung, was wiederum hohe Temps zur Folge hat.
Haswell eben.
Die Dinger sind im Vergleich zu Sandy und Ivy OC Krücken. Ist nun mal so.
Willst du einen i7 oder i5 auf 4,5GHz hochziehen musst du die Samthandschuhe ausziehen.
Und dabei geht eben die Temperatur hoch weil die Spannungswandler in der CPU gut mitheizen.
Du kannst auch Glück haben und ein Modell erwischen das die 4,5GHz mit 1,16 Volt schafft. Trotzdem wird das Ding heißer als eine Ivy CPU bei gleicher Spannung.
Außerdem sind die Schwankungen größer. Die eine CPU läuft problemlos mit 4,5GHz und 1,2 Volt und 80° und die andere schafft keine 4,3GHz ohne auf 1,35 Volt zu gehen. Lustiger Weise wird sie jetzt aber nicht 100° heiß sondern vielleicht 85°.
Das alles klappt aber nur wenn du einen High End Kühler hast. Also Silver Arrow oder K2.
Mit einem Macho oder Brocken 2 ist eher Schlus weiß sie die Wärme nicht so schnell wegbekommen.
Da hst du dann eben die 100° wenn du auf 4,5GHz mit ebenfalls 1,2 Volt gehen willst.

Wer also unbedingt die 4,5GHz anpeilt mus eben mit Gegenwehr rechnen und entsprechend in Kühlung investieren.

Zitat Zitat von facehugger Beitrag anzeigen
Zudem reichen 4,2Ghz für den Normaluser eh dicke aus Und was alle zudem immer mit ihren "meine CPU darf unter Prime und 4,5Ghz höchstens 70°C warm werden" haben, blablabla. Dieses Thema wird mMn eh überbewertet. Wie sollen diese Prozzis bloß im Schlapptop überleben... Oder legt Intel da serienmäßig nen Feuerlöscher bei?
richtig. 4,2 oder 4,3GHz reichen völlig. Auch damit ist Haswell schneller als Ivy mit 4,5GHz.
Und die 70° sind Banane. Du kannst die CPU auch mit 80° unter Last laufen lassen. Macht nichts.
Wichtig ist dass die Spannung im Rahmen bleibt.
1,3 Volt und 70° ist schädlicher für die CPU als 1,2 Volt und 80°.

Außerdem empfehle ich bei Haswell die Spannung zu fixen und nicht mehr über den Offset Modus zu übertakten. Im Offset sind die Schwankungen was Spannung angeht einfach zu hoch. Wer also 4,5GHz will sollte die Spannung fixen. Wer sich mit 4-4,3GHz begnügt kann natürlich weiterhin Offset machen -- darf sich aber nicht wundern wenn es mal 1,3Volt bei Prime sind.
Allerdings in Games wird die Spannung dann nicht so hoch sein.

Zitat Zitat von facehugger Beitrag anzeigen
Thresh versucht die ja auch alle auf 5Ghz+ zu prügeln Wie gesagt, die Kerne dürfen deutlich heißer werden als TCase und wer spielt schließlich den ganzen Tag Prime95... Klar ist kühler besser, aber man kann es auch übertreiben!
Also 4,5GHz sollten sie schon machen unter Luft.
5GHz habe ich bisher nur mit Wasser hinbekommen. Allerdings nicht alltagstauglich. 1,53 Volt. 

Zitat Ende 

War eine kleine Diskussion zwischen Thresh und face


----------



## jack56 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Interessant
MAX-POWER please


----------



## jack56 (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Mit dem ASRock Fatal1ty kann man...  lustigerweise... super Sachen machen...  seht selbst

A-Style: Porn Cloud...Oops, Home Cloud! - YouTube


----------



## jack56 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.
Welchen Arbeitsspeicher für das oben, auf dieser Seite, angegebene System, mit dem Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E (100700408) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Kühler
Produktvergleich G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-1600C9D-8GAO), Corsair Vengeance Pro rot DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMY8GX3M2A1600C9R), G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3L-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3L-16


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Juli 2013)

Nimm die ares, die sind lp


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

ok werde ich machen
dann werde ich mir das so holen
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

vielleicht tausche ich noch die GTX760 gegen eine GTX770
aber da werde ich denke ich keine Hilfe mehr brauchen

damit wäre mein Wunsch-PC zusammengestellt 

danke an alle die mir bis hierhin geholfen haben


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ein "K" Prozessor mit H87 Board macht keinen Sinn. Nimm entweder ein Z87 Board, oder ein i5 4570.

Das 580W Netzteil brauchst du net. Nimm das mit 480W. Der gesamte PC wird keine 280W brauchen.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Ein "K" Prozessor mit H87 Board macht keinen Sinn. Nimm entweder ein Z87 Board, oder ein i5 4570.
> 
> Das 580W Netzteil brauchst du net. Nimm das mit 480W. Der gesamte PC wird keine 280W brauchen.


 
Du bist wohl nicht auf dem neuesten Stand. Was meinen Thread angeht.

Das passt so schon alles.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Dann klär uns mal auf, denn verstehen kann ich das auch nicht. Vor allem, was willst du mit einem 600 Watt Netzteil? Noch dazu so ein Crap von 600 Watt.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Mit dem H87 Fatal1ty kann man OCen.
Und das NT brauch ich für die Zukunft.


----------



## xfn42 (27. Juli 2013)

Warum dann ein crap ?
Woher willst du wissen was die Zukunft fordert ?
Kann ich seine Glaskugel leihen ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Mit dem H87 Fatal1ty kann man OCen.



Und wie lange?



jack56 schrieb:


> Und das NT brauch ich für die Zukunft.


 
 Selten so gelacht 
Für welche Zukunft brauchst du es denn?
Für zwei Grafikkarten ist es Crap.
Und eine Grafikkarte kannst du super mit dem CM480 betreiben.


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Mit dem H87 Fatal1ty kann man OCen.


 Dsa Mainboard ist dafür gar net ausgelegt von den Komponenten her  Außerdem:
Non-Z-OC-Feature bei Haswell: Microcode-Update soll Funktion unterbinden - Update: Microcode ausgeteilt, Update durch Windows möglich


jack56 schrieb:


> Und das NT brauch ich für die Zukunft.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie lange?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Für die Zukunft die du nicht kennst.


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Für die Zukunft die du nicht kennst.


 Das ist einfach komplett hirnrissig. Für 1 GPU reicht das 480W Modell locker aus und für 2 GPU's ist das E9 einfach ungeeignet.

Aber wenn du eh nur auf Bestätigung wartest biste hier falsch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Für die Zukunft die du nicht kennst.


 
Weich nicht vom Thema ab, sondern nenne einen konkreten Fall, wo das 500 Watt Netzteil nicht mehr reicht, das 600 Watt Netzteil aber perfekt ist.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Dsa Mainboard ist dafür gar net ausgelegt von den Komponenten her  Außerdem:
> Non-Z-OC-Feature bei Haswell: Microcode-Update soll Funktion unterbinden - Update: Microcode ausgeteilt, Update durch Windows möglich



ist mir egal
dann sollen se erst mal damit durchkommen

der PC ist ja noch nicht bestellt


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ich sehe es schon kommen, das wird ne lange und breite Offtopic Diskussion 

Du kannst uns ruhig glauben, glaub mir


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> ist mir egal
> dann sollen se erst mal damit durchkommen
> der PC ist ja noch nicht bestellt


 Klar kommen die damit durch  Die machen doch immer was sie wollen 

Er wird aber eh so bestellt, da du net von der Konfig abweichen willst 

Geiler Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> ist mir egal
> dann sollen se erst mal damit durchkommen



wer soll sie aufhalten? Asrock?
Die Mainboard Hersteller haben scheinbar eine Lücke entdeckt, die es gestattet, OC Funktionen beim H87 Chipsatz per Bios aktivieren zu können.
Intel will aber nicht, dass andere Chipsätze außer Z87 Übertaktfähig sind. 
Intel bestimmt, was geschieht und wenn Intel nicht will, dass das so bestehen bleibt (und davon kann man stark ausgehen), werden sie diese Funktion deaktiveren.

Kauf dir ein Z87 Mainboard. So teuer ist das Z87 Pro3 auch nicht.



jack56 schrieb:


> der PC ist ja noch nicht bestellt


 
Zum Glück.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Was diskutiert ihr noch?  Gleich kommt ein Mod und alles ist gut. Oder der TE wird weinend zurück kommen und sich entschuldigen, wenn der PC erst da ist.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Was ist denn jetzt verkehrt daran ein 580W NT anstatt ein 480W NT zu kaufen?
Die 100W, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt verkehrt daran ein 580W NT anstatt ein 480W NT zu kaufen?
> Die 100W verstehe ich nicht.


 
Du brauchst die 100 Watt nicht, wieso also mehr Geld ausgeben? 
Abgesehen davon, dass das Straight E9 jenseits von 500 Watt Crap ist.


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Es ist lauter, ineffizienter (verbraucht mehr strom) und teurer. Außerdem wirst du die 100W nie im Leben brauchen.

Und gib* 3€ mehr* aus und hol dir ein Z87 Board:
ASRock Z87 Pro3 (90-MXGP90-A0UAYZ)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Insgesamt ist es ja weniger, weil das 600 Watt E9 mehr als die 3€ kostet im Vergleich zum 500er.


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt verkehrt daran ein 580W NT anstatt ein 480W NT zu kaufen?
> Die 100W, verstehe ich nicht.


 
Ein Netzteil hat einen idealen Wirkbereich. Das hängt damit zusammen dass die elektrischen Bauteile bei einer spezifischen Auslastung (meist um die 80%) die höchste Effizienz erreichen. Wenn du nun ein 600 Watt Netzteil reinsetzt wird das nicht ausgelastet und arbeitet ineffizienter. Dazu kommt noch der Aufpreis beim Kauf. Es macht einfach überhaupt keinen Sinn!

Und zum Z87 Board: Gutes Ding Legacy


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

jack56 schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt verkehrt daran ein 580W NT anstatt ein 480W NT zu kaufen?
> Die 100W, verstehe ich nicht.


 
das 480 watt modell reicht für alles sehr gut aus, das e9 580 watt ist eigentlich sinnlos (sagt nix )


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Das CM580 und das CM680 gibt es eigentlich nur deshalb, weil die Marketing Abteilung von BeQuiet Eyecatcher braucht.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Lautstärke 480W
dB(A) bei 20% Last 13.7
dB(A) bei 50% Last 13.7
dB(A) bei 100% Last 18.8

Lautstärke 580W
dB(A) bei 20% Last 13.7
dB(A) bei 50% Last 13.7
dB(A) bei 100% Last 21.7

oh ja lauter, das wird höchstens mein Hase merken (scherz)

ich werde mich weiter informieren und mal abwarten was aus dem Non-Z OC Feature wird


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

der pc-nutzer hat doch zB auch ein E9 580W
was ist daran verkehrt wenn ich mir auch so eins hole


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

DU kaufst es dir sowieso. 
Und btw:


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> der pc-nutzer hat doch zB auch ein E9 580W


 
Weil er damals auf den gleichen Scheiß reingefallen ist wie du jetzt, inzwischen ist er aber schlauer....
... und würde sich heute das MS Tech kaufen, weil die Kundenrezessionen so super sind. 
950 Watt MS-Tech Value Edition Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware,


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> oh ja lauter, das wird höchstens mein Hase merken (scherz)
> Super, die Werte von be Quiet selbst kannste knicken, die sagen nix aus
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> der pc-nutzer hat doch zB auch ein E9 580W
> was ist daran verkehrt wenn ich mir auch so eins hole


 
eigentlich war das 480 watt modell geplant, aber dann leider ausverkauft und weil ich keinen bock mehr hatte auf einer hd 5450 zu zocken wurde es halt das 580er


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Mann, das wollte ich auch grad posten


 
Ich bin eben der Meister und du der Padawan.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> eigentlich war das 480 watt modell geplant, aber dann leider ausverkauft und weil ich keinen bock mehr hatte auf einer hd 5450 zu zocken wurde es halt das 580er



aha, das ist mehr als erleuchtend

dann wird's wohl doch das 480W NT

gut das Netzteil hätten wir getauscht

dann bleibt nur noch abzuwarten was aus dem Non-Z OC Feature wird

der Rest passt anscheinend


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> aha, das ist mehr als erleuchtend
> 
> dann wird's wohl doch das 480W NT
> 
> gut das Netzteil hätten wir getauscht


 
sehr gut


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Das kannst du vergessen. Außerdem sind die Mainboards gar nicht auf OC ausgelegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Kannst du deine Zusammenstellung noch mal posten?


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hier Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Es wird aber wohl noch das Mainboard getauscht.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Vom Lüfter gibt einen neue Revision: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Als MB würde ich das nehmen, hole ich mir auch demnächst: ASUS Z87-Plus (C2) (90MB0E00-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Sieht gut aus. Nur als Mainboard wie schon angesprochen das ASRock Z87 Pro4 (90-MXGPP0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Das ist keine Revision, sondern eine Edition


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Das sieht gut aus.
Das Asrock Z87 Pro4 hat in etwa die Ausstattung, die das H87 Fatality hat und kostet 15€ mehr.
ASRock Z87 Pro4 (90-MXGPP0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
Die 15€ mehr solltest du investieren, denn dann bist du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite und dann kann es dir egal sein, was Intel macht.
Und bei einem Budget von 850€ sind 15€ mehr nun nicht die Welt.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ich bin so geil auf diese Gaming-Features.

Welches von denen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Produktvergleich MSI Z87-G45 Gaming (7821-001R), MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming (7845-001R), MSI Z87-G43 Gaming (7816-010R) | Geizhals EU


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Revision, sondern eine Edition


  Wenn die Lüfter nach was aussehen ist eine Revision. 

EDIT:  





jack56 schrieb:


> Welches von denen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Produktvergleich MSI Z87-G45 Gaming (7821-001R), MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming (7845-001R), MSI Z87-G43 Gaming (7816-010R) | Geizhals EU


 
Gar keins. Wenn du aber unbedingt absolut unnötige "Features" brauchst dann das G-45.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Ich bin so geil auf diese Gaming-Features.



Du sollst doch nicht immer auf den Marketing Crap reinfallen.


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Welches von denen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Produktvergleich MSI Z87-G45 Gaming (7821-001R), MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming (7845-001R), MSI Z87-G43 Gaming (7816-010R) | Geizhals EU


 Keins, ist nur Marketing um unwissende Käufer anzulocken.

Da kannst du gleich das hier nehmen:
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
oder
ASUS Z87-Plus (C2)


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Wenn die Lüfter nach was aussehen ist eine Revision.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Gar keins. Wenn du aber unbedingt absolut unnötige "Features" brauchst dann das G-45.



Warum unnötig?
Verstehe ich nicht.
Kannst du mich bitte aufklären?


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Weil du diese Chips nie merken wirst. Der Onboardsound ist genauso beschis sen wie die anderen und der LAN-Chip ist auch nur Marketing.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Warum unnötig?
> Verstehe ich nicht.
> Kannst du mich bitte aufklären?


 
Weil der Killer Chip absolut nichts bringt und jede Soundkarte für 30€ immer besser ist als der Audio Chip auf dem Brett.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Weil du diese Chips nie merken wirst. Der Onboardsound ist genauso beschis sen wie die anderen und der LAN-Chip ist auch nur Marketing.


 
Danke


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ok. Dann ein anderes Mainboard.
Nur welches?
Wo und wie kann ich mich da am besten informieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Du hast ja ohne Mainboard jetzt rund 750€ in den neuen Rechner gesteckt.
Was kannst du denn noch an Geld für das Mainboard locker machen?


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Also hiermit wirst du glücklich.


Legacyy schrieb:


> Da kannst du gleich das hier nehmen:
> Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
> oder
> ASUS Z87-Plus (C2)


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast ja ohne Mainboard jetzt rund 750€ in den neuen Rechner gesteckt.
> Was kannst du denn noch an Geld für das Mainboard locker machen?



150€uro


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Dann eins von Legacyys.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> 150€uro


 
Na, das ist doch eine Menge.
Du kannst das Asus Z87 Plus kaufen (das beste UEFI und die beste Lüftersteuerung)
Oder das Gigabyte Z87X D3H (weiß gerade nicht, was daran gut ist )
Oder das MSI Z87 G45.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder das Gigabyte Z87X D3H (weiß gerade nicht, was daran gut ist )


 
Der Support.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Der Support.


 
Und den brauchst du, bei dem Ruckel UEFI.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ok. Dann wird's das.
ASUS Z87-Plus (C2) (90MB0E00-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

 Sehr gute Wahl.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/80684/ASUS+Z87-Plus,+Sockel+1150,+ATX.article
Ist dass das richtige MB?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Nein, das ist noch das C1 Stepping. Kannst du aber auch nehmen.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Kennst du den Haswell-Bug? 

Der ist bei den C1-Mainboards dabei. Die C2-Mainboards haben denn nicht, sind allerdings auch noch nicht im Handel.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

C1 oder C2: Welches PCH-Stepping nutzen Haswell-Mainboards? Update: Wortman verschiebt PCs wegen Produktmangel

Hier haben die meisten dafür gestimmt auf C2 zu warten.
Sollte ich das auch machen?


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Es passiert nichts. Es geht um das Gefühl nichts perfektes zuhaben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> C1 oder C2: Welches PCH-Stepping nutzen Haswell-Mainboards? Update: Wortman verschiebt PCs wegen Produktmangel
> 
> Hier haben die meisten dafür gestimmt auf C2 zu warten.
> Sollte ich das auch machen?


 
Kauf das Brett jetzt wenn du es jetzt brauchst.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kauf das Brett jetzt wenn du es jetzt brauchst.



OK. Alles klar.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ich habe keine Ahnung von Arbeitsspeichern.
Das MB unterstützt DDR3 bis 3000MHz.
Welche wären passend  fürs Gaming und OCen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Die Ares in deiner Zusammenstellung sind perfekt. Genau der richtige RAM.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Ganz normale lp ram mit 1600mhz und 1,5v


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ganz normaler 1600Mhz-RAM, dadrüber ist bei Intel nur für den Benchmarkpim mel


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

RAM OC bringt nix, lass es sein. Der RAm aus der Konfig passt.


----------



## xfn42 (27. Juli 2013)

Stimmt nicht ganz .
Wenn er render würde würde es was bringen .
Außerdem für benchmark Rekorde 
Habe mal den konjunktiv verwendet


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Danke.
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
So oder so
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
wird's gekauft.
Alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Warum der alte Lüfter?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum der alte Lüfter?


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob der Special Edition ins Gehäuse passt.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Da müsster er allerdings rein passen: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Oder den K2 kaufen.
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum der alte Lüfter?



Besser den hier?
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Besser den hier?
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Special Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


 
Sofern Du einen Gehörsturz erleiden möchtest, kannst Du den nehmen .


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Sofern Du einen Gehörsturz erleiden möchtest, kannst Du den nehmen .



Du verwechselst den se vielleicht mit dem xtreme?


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sofern Du einen Gehörsturz erleiden möchtest, kannst Du den nehmen .


 
Die Extreme-Edition ist die böse.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sofern Du einen Gehörsturz erleiden möchtest, kannst Du den nehmen .



witzig
was denn jetzt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Sofern Du einen Gehörsturz erleiden möchtest, kannst Du den nehmen .


 
Der Special Edition ist gut. Der Extreme Edition ist laut.


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Deiner war richtig. Adi1 hat hat den Kühler ist richtig.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ins Gehäuse Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU müsste der http://geizhals.de/eu/thermalright-silver-arrow-sb-e-special-edition-a845340.html passen
CPU-Kühler: bis max. 180mm Höhe


----------



## Monsjo (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Dann kannst du auch den Special Edition nehmen.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Special Edition ist gut. Der Extreme Edition ist laut.


 
Oh sorry, da habe ich mich jetzt verklickert .


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Mensch, schon wieder 5 Stunden surfen und Infos suchen.

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

So würd ich's mir kaufen.

Noch eine Frage.
Bei HWV spuckt mir der Konfigurator aus, dass ich die onboard GPU nutzen kann und keine zusätzliche Graka brauche.
Könnte ich theoretisch den PC vorerst ohne Grafikkarte bestellen und nachträglich eine einbauen?


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Klar kannste so machen nur wenn du maximal Browsergames zockst^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. Juli 2013)

Passt 

Und das mit der igpu geht selbstverständlich


----------



## Rosigatton (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Du darfst aber nie nicht diese elenden Konfiguratoren nutzen. Die taugen alle nix.

Gerade bei Hardwareversand die Teile immer über Geizhals suchen, und dann zu HWV weiterklicken. Ist immer günstiger.


----------



## jack56 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ok.Danke.


----------



## jack56 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hi
ich kann mich nicht zwischen diesen Mainboards entscheiden.
Produktvergleich ASUS Z87-Plus (C1) (90MB0E00-M0EAY0), ASUS Z87 Maximus VI Hero (C1) (90MB0FU0-M0EAY0), ASUS Sabertooth Z87 (C1) (90MB0DR0-M0EAY0) | Geizhals Deutschland
Am liebsten hätt ich das ASUS Maximus VI Hero.
Oder ist das auch wieder mit unnötigen Features ausgestattet?
Wie bei den anderen Gaming Mainboards.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Juli 2013)

Das hero ist schlecher ausgestattet als das z87 plus


----------



## jack56 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das hero ist schlecher ausgestattet als das z87 plus



Aha
Darauf bin ich selber nicht gekommen, nach googeln.

Kannst du mir konkret sagen wo die Unterschiede liegen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Juli 2013)

Das plus hat mehr usb anschlüsse, ansonsten ist die ausstattung fast identisch


----------



## jack56 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Wäre das Maximus Hero dann Geldverschwendung?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Juli 2013)

jack56 schrieb:


> Wäre das Maximus Hero dann Geldverschwendung?



Eindeutig ja


----------



## Monsjo (28. Juli 2013)

Ja, du fällst mal wieder auf Markting rein.


----------



## jack56 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ok. Dann wäre mein PC komplett zusammengestellt.
Bin mit allem zu Frieden.
Keine Fragen mehr offen.

Und natürlich ein herzliches Danke an diese tolle Community.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Juli 2013)

Poste am besten nochmal die komplette konfig


----------



## jack56 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Poste am besten nochmal die komplette konfig



moment


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Am liebsten hätt ich das ASUS Maximus VI Hero.


 
Und wieso? Weil du gerne unnötig Geld versenkst?


----------



## jack56 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hier
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Monsjo (28. Juli 2013)

Das  kaufst jetzt und sei glücklich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Das kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## jack56 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Wird gekauft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

*Schweiß abwisch*


----------



## Legacyy (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Sieht gut aus, kann so gekauft werden.

Wir habens endlich geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

wieder eine Änderung
anstatt GTX760 soll es GTX770 sein
ich dachte wenn ich eine andere Grafikkarte nehme bräuchte ich eure Hilfe nicht
weil ihr meint das für eine GTX770 ein 480W NT reicht

der pc-konfigurator von HWV sagt mir das ich mindestens eins dieser Netzteile brauche
Dark Power 650W oder Straight Power 680W
wenn ich z.B die MSI N770 Lightning nehme

das Dark Power 650W ist wesentlich leiser als das Straight Power 680W
und sogar leiser als das Straight Power 480W
weshalb ich zum Dark Power 650W tendiere
allerdings brauche ich die Zusatzfunktionen und das mehr an Kabeln des Dark Power denke ich nicht

ich dachte mir ich frag hier nochmal nach
bevor ich es so bestelle Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
hab übrigens das Arc 2 gegen das R4 mit Sichtfenster getauscht
es kann alles so bleiben bis auf das Netzteil da bräuchte ich nochmal euren Rat

ach und noch was
ich hätte so gerne die Verpackungen der einzelnen Teile
würde mir alles ohne Zusammenbau bestellen
und dann mit meinem Bruder der schon seit Jahren seinen PC umbaut, aufrüstet und übertaktet
zusammen bauen
ist doch ne coole Idee oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Du sollst den Konfigurator nicht benutze, denn der ist mist, wie du ja selbst beim Netzteil merkst.

Und das Dark Power P10 mit 650 Watt ist nicht leiser als das Straight Power E9 mit 480 Watt, das ist ein Irrtum.


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Guck dir mal das neue Testsystem von Computerbase an : Intel

Womit wird da der übertaktete i7 4770K und die GTX Titan befeuert ?


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

STRAIGHT POWER E9 | 480W CM
dB(A) bei 20% Last 13.7
dB(A) bei 50% Last 13.7
dB(A) bei 100% Last 18.8

DARK POWER PRO 10 | 650W CM
dB(A) bei 20% Last 12.8
dB(A) bei 50% Last 12.9
dB(A) bei 100% Last 17.5


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

Und? Das 650w ist trotzdem unnötig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> STRAIGHT POWER E9 | 480W CM
> dB(A) bei 20% Last 13.7
> dB(A) bei 50% Last 13.7
> dB(A) bei 100% Last 18.8
> ...


 
db A ist ein Maß für Schalldruck aber das Maß für Lautheit ist Sone.


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

ich hab keine Ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll
einfach das SP 480W NT nehmen und das System testen
oder vorsichtshalber das SP 680W oder DP 650W NT nehmen und nicht auf euren Rat hören


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

*Was zum Geier willst du mit einem 700 Watt Netzteil?*


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

Mehr Watt mehr Leistung.


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

wieso sagt mir hier jeder das alle NTes ab 600W unnötig sind
woher wisst ihr das?
ich meine die gibt's und sie werden auch gekauft
aber woher soll ich jetzt genau wissen welches Netzteil ich brauche?


----------



## Zaine (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Also ich würde ja gleich zu diesem greifen  1600 Watt LEPA G1600 Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> wieso sagt mir hier jeder das alle NTes ab 600W unnötig sind
> woher wisst ihr das?
> ich meine die gibt's und sie werden auch gekauft
> aber woher soll ich jetzt genau wissen welches Netzteil ich brauche?


 
du willst dir ein Singel GPU System kaufen, das unter Last keine 300 Watt benötigt.
Wieso also willst du dann ein 700 Watt Netzteil haben? Wieso bist du der Meinung, dass du das brauchst?


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Die zuviel watt.. wird bsp für Sli Systeme Gekauft.
aber bei dein brauchst du das nicht.

Jetzt reg Onkel Quanti nicht weiter auf, sonst bekommt er herzinfakt 

Und die Leute und besonders Quanti haben viel ahnung, du kannst deren Worte vertrauen schenken.


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> du willst dir ein Singel GPU System kaufen, das unter Last keine 300 Watt benötigt.
> Wieso also willst du dann ein 700 Watt Netzteil haben? Wieso bist du der Meinung, dass du das brauchst?


 
wegen hardwareversand-pckonfigurator
ich frag da mal nach was das soll
bis später


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> wegen hardwareversand-pckonfigurator


 
vertrau ihm nicht, vertrau quanti


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Und ich habe dir schon gesagt, dass der Konfigurator nichts taugt, denn der muss auch billig Netzteile mit einschließen, die nur die Hälfte von dem leisten, was drauf steht.
Aus dem gleichen Grund drucken Grafikkartenhersteller Netzteilempfehlungen von 600 Watt auf ihre Packungen.

Die tatsächliche Leistungsaufnahme kann man aber messen und sie zeigt, dass ein so großen Netzteil überflüssig ist.


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

E-Mail an HWV wurde gesendet
bin mal gespannt was die mir antworten


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Was fragst du denn?


----------



## type_o (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

 
Ich hau mich weg! Er vertraut eher einem Konfigurator, welcher Chinaböller-NT's mit einrechnet, als der Meinung von erfahrenen Usern! 
Dein Sys braucht keine 400W!!! Bei einem Marken-NT ist dies ausreichend, aber bei einem Chinaböller wird gern von dem Konfigurator das doppelte verlangt! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



type_o schrieb:


> MfG type_o


 
Das passt grad gar nicht.


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was fragst du denn?



Original-Mail

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne wissen warum der PC-Konfigurator so eingestellt ist das wenn ich eine GTX770 wähle ich nur Netzteile ab 600W auswählen kann.

Mir wird nämlich in einem Computer-Forum geraten zu einer GTX770 ein 480W Netzteil zu nehmen, da dieses derer Meinung nach völlig ausreicht.


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Nochmal für Dumme: 
Die müssen damit Rechnen das du an deinem Chinaböller-NT 10 Festplatten und drölfzig Lüfter anschließt.


----------



## type_o (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Nochmal für Dumme:
> Die müssen damit Rechnen das du an deinem Chinaböller-NT 10 Festplatten und drölfzig Lüfter anschließt.


 Die Verkabelung will ich dann aber auch ordentlich sehen!  

MfG type_o


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Original-Mail
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


 
glaubst du echt, dass du eine andere Antwort bekommen wirst als die Standard Antwort, die ich dir auch schon genannt habe?
_"Wir müssen alle Netzteilkonfigurationen einhalten und orientieren uns daher an den Empfehlungen der Grafikkartenhersteller"_


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> glaubst du echt, dass du eine andere Antwort bekommen wirst als die Standard Antwort, die ich dir auch schon genannt habe?
> _"Wir müssen alle Netzteilkonfigurationen einhalten und orientieren uns daher an den Empfehlungen der Grafikkartenhersteller"_





Monsjo schrieb:


> Nochmal für Dumme:
> Die müssen damit Rechnen das du an deinem Chinaböller-NT 10 Festplatten und drölfzig Lüfter anschließt.



ich hab's kapiert
warte aber trotzdem noch die HWV Email Antwort ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> ich hab's kapiert
> warte aber trotzdem noch die HWV Email Antwort ab


 
Kannst du gerne machen, mal sehen was sie antworten, sofern sie überhaupt antworten.


----------



## type_o (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Dir ist da leider nicht zu helfen! Warum willst Du Geld für etwas ausgeben, was Du nicht brauchst? 
Schau Dir mal die PC's der User an und vor allem deren NT's! 

MfG type_o


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du gerne machen, mal sehen was sie antworten, sofern sie überhaupt antworten.



Ich werde wenn sie antworten die Original-Mail hier posten.
Aber nur vielleicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Du brauchst die Mail nicht reinkopieren, es reicht, wenn du den Inhalt sinngemäß weiter gibst.


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du brauchst die Mail nicht reinkopieren, es reicht, wenn du den Inhalt sinngemäß weiter gibst.



...OK...


----------



## type_o (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

@ quanti: den Inhalt kennst Du doch schon!  

MfG type_o


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



type_o schrieb:


> @ quanti: den Inhalt kennst Du doch schon!



Ich weiß.


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Wir alle kennen den Inhalt.


----------



## type_o (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

 Wie wahr, wie wahr. nur der TE vertraut uns nicht!  

MfG type_o


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Mir ist es letztendlich egal, ob sich der TE ein 450 Watt oder ein 1500 Watt Netzteil kauft.
Ist ja sein Geld.


----------



## type_o (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Hmm, rechnen wir mal: umsonst gekauftes NT, Stromrechnung, Ineffizienz des NT! Ich sag mal das sind dann ~ €100 welche er zum Fenster usw. Von mir aus, er hört ja nicht auf uns! 

MfG type_o


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Und Computerbase befeuert das neue Testsystem, welches u.a. einen übertakteten i7 4770K und eine GTX Titan beinhaltet, mit einem E9 400 Watt : Intel

Aber die von Computerbase haben ja sowieso keine Ahnung


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Aber die von Computerbase haben ja sowieso keine Ahnung


 
Haben sie auch nicht, weil sie immer noch in db A messen anstatt in Sone.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Warum tust du uns sehr Schwer Herr TE


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Warum tust du uns sehr Schwer Herr TE



Tut mir Leid.
Ich habe absolut kein Know-How und die ganze Hardware ist mir neu.
Alle PCs die ich bis jetzt hatte waren Komplett-PCs.
Und ich bin ein Ex-Konsolero wie Monsjo.
Für mich könnte es einfach ein PC sein der funktioniert wie 'ne Konsole eben.

Wenn wir schon beim Zusammenstellen sind, dann soll es auch was werden.
Will es nicht später bereuen.


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

Und warum hörst du dann nicht auf die Experten?


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Und warum hörst du dann nicht auf die Experten?


 
Ich kann Jack56 verstehen..wenn er sagt..er hatte vorher nur Komplett PC´s
da will man halt sicher sein.

Aber wie ich schon vorhin schrieb:
Du kannst Ruhig die leute vertrauen die hier geschrieben haben.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. Juli 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Und warum hörst du dann nicht auf die Experten?



Geschmeidig bleiben, auch wenns dauert


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Und warum hörst du dann nicht auf die Experten?



Ich gebe mein Bestes.
Es ist nur noch das Netzteil dann hätten wir's.

Die Mail von HWV werde ich wohl erst morgen bekommen.

Und ich glaube euch, dass das 480W NT reicht.

Nur frage ich mich noch wo der Haken bei HWV ist.
Die haben schon etliche Computer zusammengebaut, 
weswegen ich vorerst noch wissen möchte was die mir dazu sagen.


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.


Monsjo schrieb:


> Nochmal für Dumme:
> Die müssen damit rechnen das du an deinem Chinaböller-NT 10 Festplatten und drölfzig Lüfter anschließt.


----------



## Duvar (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Sogar ein gutes Netzteil mit 400W würde reichen.
Wenn du unbedingt was hochwertigeres willst, dann hol das 550W P10 Netzteil von beQuiet.
Monsjo stress net rum sonst hol ich Ted+Novo^^
Wurdeste gemobbt?  Der Spruch flasht einen weg^^
Der Thread hier existiert ja auch schon länger, aber ihr scheint ja nun durch zu sein nach dem Netzteil


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

Das ist halt der Grund für die 600W-Netzteile. Und das P10 ist das beste seiner Klasse.


----------



## jack56 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Diablo wartet auf mich ...bis morgen


----------



## Monsjo (30. Juli 2013)

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Duvar schrieb:


> Monsjo stress net rum sonst hol ich Ted+Novo^^
> Wurdeste gemobbt?  Der Spruch flasht einen weg^^
> Der Thread hier existiert ja auch schon länger, aber ihr scheint ja nun durch zu sein nach dem Netzteil



Die 2 und Lowgaming schenken ihr Ersten PC an Monsjo frisch von Werk, garantiert mit neueste Chinaböller Features ! 

Directupload.net - 7pkokhwe.jpg


----------



## jack56 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ich nehme das STRAIGHT POWER E9 580W CM

Ich habe mich durch mehrere Konfiguratoren geklickt,
und fast alle sagen mir das ich zu einer GTX770 mindestens das 580W Netzteile brauche.
Das ausschlaggebenste war der Alternate-Konfigurator.
Der lässt zwar zu das ich ein 480W NT einbaue, vermerkt das dann aber so,
'Für eine zuverlässige Energieversorgung des Systems liefert das gewählte Netzteil nicht genügend Strom. Bitte wählen Sie ein Netzteil mit mehr Leistung.' 

Das 580W NT wäre die goldene Mitte bei den Straight Power CM Modulen.
Damit mach ich bestimmt nichts falsch und wenn in Zukunft sonstwas erscheint,
habe ich immer noch Platz nach oben was die Energiereserven betrifft.

Hier kann man viele gute Rezensionen lesen.
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland
z.B das es sehr leise ist

Außerdem habe ich vor nachzurüsten, eine SSD, eine HDD, 2-3 Lüfter und etwas Modding.

Das hat mir HWV geschrieben:
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

es hängt mit den Vorgaben der Grafikkartenhersteller zusammen, 
Sie können die Zusammenstellung ohne Konfigurator machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Sag mal, kannst du nicht zuhören oder ignorierst du bewusst alle Empfehlungen?   


*Du brauchst kein 600 Watt Netzteil.*




jack56 schrieb:


> Das hat mir HWV geschrieben:
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> es hängt mit den Vorgaben der Grafikkartenhersteller zusammen,



Hab ich doch gesagt.


----------



## jack56 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ja, diese Empfehlung würde ich ignorieren.


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Unsere das du kein 600W-NT brauchst oder die vom Konfigurator?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Ja, diese Empfehlung würde ich ignorieren.


 
Dann mach, was du willst, scheinbar bist du extrem Beratungsresistent, denn anders sind die 27 Seiten hier nicht zu erklären.


----------



## jack56 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ich nehme das 580W NT, basta.


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Die hast du alle verdient.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Eher diese hier. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Dann würde ich doch glatt diese CPU empfehlen : AMD-CPU mit 5 GHz offiziell vorgestellt - FX-9590 - Prozessoren - PC-WELT

Die passt dann zum Netzteil


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Das 480W ist 'mal eben' 20€ billiger und leiser als das 580W. Du hast, bei deinem Einsatzzweck, keinen Nachteil durch die Verwendung des 480W Netzteiles.

Ganz ab davon ist die Empfehlung der GraKa Hersteller meist völliger bullshit, was aber daran liegt, dass sie jeden antiquierten Schrott berücksichtigen müssen. Oder wo hast du in letzter Zeit ein 500W Netzteil mit nur 30A gesamt auf +12V gesehen?? Eben, das war beim 520W Topower P4 der Fall. Da hatte man dann aber auch über 200W auf den kleinen Leitungen...

Und genau aus diesem Grunde steht halt sowas wie '500W oder 30A' bei einer Karte, die selbst nur 150W verbrät...
Oh und by the way: SLI und CF Systeme brauchen z.T. auch keine 600W...

Von daher ist es Blödsinn, sich ein 600W Netzteil zuzulegen, wenn man nur eine CPU bzw eine Grafikkarte verwendet...


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

 Ich hab grad Spaß.


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Lasst ihn doch das 580W Netzteil nehmen, ihr habt euer Wissen kund getan, der TE weiss es, will aber dennoch lieber das 580W Netzteil haben, soll er sich das Netzteil halt gönnen, ist schließlich sein Geld, mehr als empfehlen und erklären könnt ihr auch nicht, müsst hier also nicht ausrasten, ihr habt euren Job gut gemacht, dafür ein danke von mir, NUR haltet euch bitte zurück wenn einer partout was nicht will, dem was aufzuzwingen.
Es ist klar, das ihr wollt, dass es was effizientes hat und nur in seinem Wohle schreibt, nur mit Druck etc erreicht ihr auch nichts, eher wirkt sich das negativ aus.

Es gibt genug Beispiele wo man sehen kann, wie viel Leistung ein komplettes System verbraucht wie zB hier zu sehen ist Sechs Modelle der GeForce GTX 770 im Test

Da sieht man zB Gesamtsystem unter Last knapp unter 400W.
Nach einer Übertaktung in diesem Bsp einer GTX 770 als Karte, steigt die Leistungsaufnahme unter Last für das Komplette System auf 408W Sechs Modelle der GeForce GTX 770 im Test

Bedeutet also, mit einem guten 450W Netzteil wäre man gut bedient, der TE hat nun 580W gewählt um Reserven zu haben, die werden nur wenig nutzen, denn eine 2. Karte, also in dem Falle eine weitere 770er könnte er zB nicht mit dran hängen. Ich sag das nur, falls irgendwann mal die Absicht besteht 2 Karten im SLI oder CF laufen zu lassen, denn dazu bräuchte man mindestens ein 650W P10 Netzteil, zumal die ja auch nicht Gruppenreguliert sind wie die E9 Modelle.

Wie dem auch sei, wünsche dem TE viel Spaß mit dem Rechner, auf das er sehr lange fehlerfrei rennen möge.
Also Männer pls calm down and chill


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



jack56 schrieb:


> Und ich glaube euch, dass das 480W NT reicht.


Und warum nimmsts dann nicht?



jack56 schrieb:


> Nur frage ich mich noch wo der Hacken bei HWV ist.
> Die haben schon etliche Computer zusammengebaut,
> weswegen ich vorerst noch wissen möchte was die mir dazu sagen.


1. Hacken haben Menschen, Haken ist das, wo du das Bild dran aufhängen tust (oder den Strick dran hängst).
2. Verdient HWV beim 580W auch noch ein paar €uronen mehr als beim 480W. Wieviel das genau ist, hab ich vergessen...

Und sowohl als Hersteller und insbesondere auch als Händler hat man ein Interesse daran, möglichst starke Geräte zu verkaufen.

Denn an einem 600W Gerät verdient man halt 'nen paar €uronen mehr als an einem 400W Gerät...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Duvar schrieb:


> Bedeutet also, mit einem guten 450W Netzteil wäre man gut bedient, der TE hat nun 580W gewählt um Reserven zu haben, d


 
Aber welche Reserven denn? für was?


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Na das musst du dem TE fragen, er will halt auf der sicheren Seite sein, ist verunsichert und denkt sich auf Anhieb: Hey 580 hört sich besser an als 480 und mehr kann ja wohl nicht schaden.
So denkt er nehme ich mal an. Im Endeffekt wird der Rechner mit beiden Netzteilen laufen, wie ich schon sagte, man kann nicht mehr tun wie alles Erklären und empfehlen, wollen wir ihn jetzt deswegen fertig machen, weil er nicht auf jede Empfehlung hört und ja und amen sagt? Lasst ihn bitte in Ruhe, das ist denke ich nicht PCGH Style bzw in dem Sinne der PCGH Com, Leute unterzubuttern weil die keine Empfehlung akzeptieren und ihren eigenen Kopf durchsetzen wollen.
Soll er halt machen, ist schließlich sein Geld, wie sinnvoll dies ist, ist natürlich eine andere Sache, nur was nun grade hier läuft, finde ich echt nicht schön.
Dem einen oder anderen macht es natürlich Spaß hier Smileys etc zu posten, ich weiss es ist nur Spaß, aber versetzt euch in den TE, der grad ne Welle von Hohn etc abbekommt.


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ist doch selbst schuld, wir sind ja nicht direkt unhöflich, wir reagieren nur auf die TEs.


----------



## Tengri86 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber welche Reserven denn? für was?


 
Directupload.net - udsb9ywz.jpg


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Mein lieber Freund, ich will jetzt nicht groß rum diskutieren, es ist in meinen Augen durchaus unhöflich den TE nun auf die Schippe zu nehmen weil er die Empfehlung nicht akzeptiert, mit smileys und Sprüchen und seine Rechtschreibfehler dazu zu nutzen um ihm einen auszuwischen. Unterdrückt mal bitte eure persönlichen Gefühle bzw lasst sie nicht hier als Textform in dieser Art raus, weil es ist wirklich einfach nicht schön.
Denkt mal 2 min in Ruhe über alles nach, sowas ist einfach kindisch. Hab diese Phasen auch oft aber kommt nun bitte wieder runter 

@ TE nimm das bitte nicht persönlich, die machen nur Spaß...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*



Duvar schrieb:


> Na das musst du dem TE fragen, er will halt auf der sicheren Seite sein, ist verunsichert und denkt sich auf Anhieb: Hey 580 hört sich besser an als 480 und mehr kann ja wohl nicht schaden.
> So denkt er nehme ich mal an. Im Endeffekt wird der Rechner mit beiden Netzteilen laufen, wie ich schon sagte, man kann nicht mehr tun wie alles Erklären und empfehlen, wollen wir ihn jetzt deswegen fertig machen, weil er nicht auf jede Empfehlung hört und ja und amen sagt? Lasst ihn bitte in Ruhe, das ist denke ich nicht PCGH Style bzw in dem Sinne der PCGH Com, Leute unterzubuttern weil die keine Empfehlung akzeptieren und ihren eigenen Kopf durchsetzen wollen.
> Soll er halt machen, ist schließlich sein Geld, wie sinnvoll dies ist, ist natürlich eine andere Sache, nur was nun grade hier läuft, finde ich echt nicht schön.
> Dem einen oder anderen macht es natürlich Spaß hier Smileys etc zu posten, ich weiss es ist nur Spaß, aber versetzt euch in den TE, der grad ne Welle von Hohn etc abbekommt.


 
Wie lange ging das mit dem Netzteil? Über 10 Seiten?
Wer dann am Ende was anderes nimmt als empfohlen und durchgekaut, scheint nicht verunsichert zu sein, sondern stößt die anderen extra vor den Kopf, die sich hier Tagelang den Arsch aufreißen, und völlig kostenfrei ihre Hilfe, das Fachwissen und die Geduld anbieten.


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Schau mal ich persönlich habe euch dafür gedankt, obwohl ich nix damit am Hut hab, nichts desto trotz hat man selbst nach einigen Seiten der Diskussion nicht das Recht gegen ihn jetzt so vorzugehen.
Es gab hier einige die das sicherlich verdienen, aber selbst da ist es falsch so zu reagieren, da meldet man es an einen Mod und lässt den Thread schließen.
Man brauch sich nicht an den Kopf gestoßen zu fühlen, denn ihr macht dies nicht um euren Willen bzw Empfehlungen durchzusetzen sondern weil ihr liebe Leute seid und Helfen wollt und wenn irgendwer die Hilfe nicht 100%ig in einen Kauf umsetzt, sollte er bitte nicht so auseinander genommen werden.


----------



## Rosigatton (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

@ Quanti

Konkret korrekt. Genau so ist es. 

@ Duvar

Du fühlst dich also nicht so langsam vom TE verarscht ?

Bei seinem letzten "basta" ist es mir fast gekommen


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Mit genug Bier ist man nie angepisst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Mir selbst geht es am Arsch vorbei, was sich wer wie wo warum weshalb kauft, aber wenn hier beraten und empfohlen wird, und der TE diese Beratung annimmt und das versteht, was geredet wird und dann etwas anderes macht, dann ist das vor dem Kopf stoßen. Nichts anderes.
Er wäre besser beraten gewesen nichts zu sagen, sondern einfach "super, so bestell ich jetzt", anstatt noch zu sagen, dass er nun doch das 600er Modell nimmt, auch wenn er sagt, dass er es nicht braucht und nicht nötig tut (denn das hat er ja verstanden).

Da das Thema nun durch ist, und der Tropfen geschluckt ist, werde ich einfach in Zukunft die Threads des TE ignorieren, ich denke, andere werden das auch machen.


----------



## Teutonnen (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ich könnte auch noch ein 750W-NT anbieten, ist auch von Corsair


----------



## Duvar (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Rosi mir hat dieser Kommentar von ihm auch nicht gefallen (also das mit dem basta), trotzdem wäre es schöner wenn die Helferlein hier die Ruhe bewahren und sagen ok mehr als versuchen zu Helfen können wir auch nicht.


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Es geht nicht darum das er das 580W-Netzteil kauft, sondern darum das er es kauft um uns ans Bein zu pinkeln.


----------



## jack56 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ich habe die Grafikkarte, den CPU-Kühler und das Netzteil getauscht.
Ich brauche die Übertaktungsfunktion der Lightning nicht.
Der Silver Arrow Special Edition ist nirgendwo erhältlich.
Und das 480W Netzteil werde ich einfach mit dem System testen,
wenn es nicht funktioniert, kann ich es immer noch austauschen.

Kann ich das so kaufen?


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

jack56 zeigt Einsicht. Die Konfig ist super.


----------



## jack56 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

...5 Wochen hat's gedauert...
 jetzt hat der hier was er haben wollte, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine
Und wie hab ich mich als Noob so gemacht?

Ich habe zwar immer noch ein ungutes Gefühl beim Netzteil,
aber wenn mir hier 20 Leute sagen dass das 480W NT reicht,
dann werde ich's mir so wie's aktuell auf der Wunschliste ist kaufen.


----------



## Monsjo (31. Juli 2013)

Du warst schrecklich.

Aber am Ende haben wir es geschafft, dass du einen Super-PC bekommst. Und sollte das Netzteil reichen, was es wird, entschuldigst du dich bei jedem.


----------



## jack56 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Ja, ihr bekommt alle ein dickes Eis von mir, ihr müsst mir nur alle eure Adressen geben, dann... nee Scherz beiseite
Ich lobe euch alle für eure Brains und deren Hilfe. 
Ein großes Danke


----------



## Rosigatton (1. August 2013)

*AW: Aufrüsten oder Neukauf*

Wie gesagt, Computerbase befeuert mit dem E9 400 Watt Modell einen übertakteten i7 4770K und eine GTX Titan. 

Selbst wenn Du noch etliche Lüfter, Festplatten und was weiss ich an das E9 CM 480 Watt hängst und alles bis zum Anschlag übeertaktest, wird es lächelnd seine Arbeit verrichten.


----------

